# Blood around penile sheath



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I just got home and took Fitz out to cuddle. As we were paying a flipped him over and noticed that he had red spots around/on his penile sheath. It looks like blood, maybe dried blood, although it is quite bright still and not dark old blood. He seems to be acting normal, although I will admit I haven't been paying a ton of attention to him the last few days because of sick family. His poop and pee is normal. We use paper towels for litter and fleece for liners so the only thing I can imagine he stuck him self with would be quills that have fallen off. It doesn't seem to hurt as he let me touch the sheath and all around his belly just fine. It does look like it may be a little bit swollen and maybe stuck out a little more than normal? He is eating a drinking fine and ran on his wheel last night. It was not like this when I put him to bed last night.

Do you think he might have bitten himself or poked himself with a quill hard enough to draw blood like that? What should I watch out for over the weekend to know if I need to take him to the vet on Monday?


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

bump.
Just gave him a bath and it is no longer red. Any ideas about what could have happened?


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Probably bit a little too hard on it causing it to bleed or a quill on the ground punctured it a bit. Are you sure it wasn't pee mixed with blood?


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I mean it might have been, I guess I can't rule it out, however none of he pee spots in his litter box had blood or even an orange/brown tinge to them.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

As long as it washed off in the bath and he doesn't have any noticeable wounds going on, I wouldn't worry for now. He might have gotten a bit carried away and bit himself (possible if he's startled while in the midst of "entertaining" himself) but as long as all looks normal now I wouldn't stress over it. Keep an eye on the area for a few days to make sure no swelling, weird smells, or anything show up, but he should be just fine.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks LG, that is pretty much what I was thinking. He is really into his boy time lately (teenagers amiright?) so I wouldn't be surprised if he hurt himself. In any case blood is startling, especially around the genitals. He seemed fine last night and even took care of himself while he was snuggled in a towel after his bath so it must not be bothering him. I'll stop worrying about it since he isn't. :lol:


----------

